
Show HN: Wu – a tiny utility written in Go for running command on file changes - ant_sz
https://github.com/shanzi/wu
======
ant_sz
I write it because many of Go's web server are very lightweight so that they
do not have the auto reloading function. It will be more convenient that we
have a tool to stop the old process and start a new one after we saved some
source code.

After searched and reviewed some similar solutions like that of Gulp and Grunt
(many solutions are from NodeJS community), I think writing a universal
command line tool with Go might be cool.

The advantages of this command is that it does not need any external
dependencies and the precompiled binary can run directly on linux and macOS.
It is useful not only for running dev server with `go run server.go` or
`python server.py` but also when you want to rebuild your go project after any
changes of source code. It is designed to be extremely simple and I have
already been enjoying it during the development of itself!

Although it is lack of unit tests yet, I think it might be good for you to try
it out now :)

~~~
johncoltrane
Wu looks nice and simple. Did you know
[https://github.com/cortesi/modd](https://github.com/cortesi/modd) when you
started work on Wu?

~~~
ant_sz
Aha, seems I reinvented a wheel again. But I think the simplicity might be an
advantage of wu. modd seems to be too complex for someone to getting started
at the first glance.

~~~
metakirby5
I've been using [http://entrproject.org](http://entrproject.org) for awhile,
which accomplishes a similar task. I do love your -save flag though :)

------
gernest
Have you also taken a look at fresh
[https://github.com/pilu/fresh](https://github.com/pilu/fresh) ?

